# furry music



## Lyxen (Dec 14, 2008)

have you noticed how much are music has changed the face of music forever????? Like I made a cd, of a couple artists I enjoied offf teh furaffinity music browser, threw it in my car, and turned it up!!!!! WE have tis distintive electronic style that all works together and turns heads I mean these artists arent signed some are, but it's frikin awesome like u turn back on the radio and it's all ez lisenin'. Even the heavyest rock and nuestt shit on the radio sounds so old...Just wanted to say great job awesome! on punching commercial in the face!!!!!! not to brag or anything but I'm really hapi to be part of it,,,,,if any of you make teh musik u can use this thread to brag too//


----------



## Aden (Dec 14, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> have you noticed how much are music has changed the face of music forever????? Like I made a cd, of a couple artists I enjoied offf teh furaffinity music browser, threw it in my car, and turned it up!!!!! WE have tis distintive electronic style that all works together and turns heads I mean these artists arent signed some are, but it's frikin awesome like u turn back on the radio and it's all ez lisenin'. Even the heavyest rock and nuestt shit on the radio sounds so old...Just wanted to say great job awesome! on punching commercial in the face!!!!!! not to brag or anything but I'm really hapi to be part of it,,,,,if any of you make teh musik u can use this thread to brag too//



What the hell just happened here.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Dec 14, 2008)

wat.


----------



## Aden (Dec 15, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> have you noticed how much are music has changed the face of music forever????? Like I made a cd, of a couple artists I enjoied offf teh furaffinity music browser, threw it in my car, and turned it up!!!!! WE have tis distintive electronic style that all works together and turns heads I mean these artists arent signed some are, but it's frikin awesome like u turn back on the radio and it's all ez lisenin'. Even the heavyest rock and nuestt shit on the radio sounds so old...Just wanted to say great job awesome! on punching commercial in the face!!!!!! not to brag or anything but I'm really hapi to be part of it,,,,,if any of you make teh musik u can use this thread to brag too//



Okay okay, lemme try this:

_Have you noticed how much (furries') music has changed the face of music forever? I made a CD out of some songs I found on FA and played it at high volume in my car. We have a distinctive electronic style that really turns heads. Some of these artists aren't even signed. Even the best music on the radio doesn't compare. Great job at beating commercial music! Also, if any of you make music, feel free to use this thread to show off your stuff._

To respond: First, I think this "electronic style" you refer to is just good ol' trance. Most furry music I've heard is not that innovative. Go out and find more trance and electronica. Second, radio music is more generic shit. Doesn't take much to beat it out.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 15, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> Just wanted to say great job awesome!



Furries and Eric, Great Job! Awesome Music!


----------



## Teracat (Dec 16, 2008)

*starts a slow clap*


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 17, 2008)

I don't know about the distinct electronic style part because all play different kinds of music (I guess people associate the fandom with massive amounts of techno).


----------



## Rath Illucer (Dec 17, 2008)

er- Joins in with Teracat? Though I am becoming quite a fan of Foxamore XP Amazing compositions.


----------



## Renard_v (Dec 17, 2008)

Oh my God I love this thread ahahahahahahahhah


----------



## King (Dec 23, 2008)

Wow.....totally zoned out reading all that....ummm wha?

The genere of furry music thus far is fairly diverse devoting a good deal of time and effort on the part of the composers and the preformers in part due to the varying styles and themes...With all these styles its easy to see the talent of each composer and preformer from the overall quality of the track itself.  Techno, Trance, Euro, Dance, Metal and even Orchestral all seem to be more and more diversified from each other and each track more diffrent and unique then the next...music like this does not exist on the radio due to the fact that none of the composers are signed on contracts or are well known enough to have their music broadcasted over the airwaves.

There I added my own little confusing blurb to this thread

I am done
-shodarkhorn-


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 24, 2008)

Lyxen said:


> have you noticed how much are music has changed the face of music forever?????



That might be overstating things just a liiiiiittle bit. I mean, years from now, nobody's going to be saying "Perhaps the three biggest influences on modern music have been the Beatles, Kraftwerk, and furries."

Seriously, outside of the fandom, who even _hears_ the music we make? Most of the time I don't think anyone _inside_ the fandom even hears what I do lol.


----------



## Nanakisan (Dec 24, 2008)

sigh......
i love trance

but in all the real music i actually uploaded it all sounds like its from a zen garden CD
lol

however he does hold a grand point

from what i have noticed there seems to be some rather unique works with trance and electronica in FA

granted some are mostly legal remixes


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 24, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Seriously, outside of the fandom, who even _hears_ the music we make? Most of the time I don't think anyone _inside_ the fandom even hears what I do lol.



Give this man a cookie. Then go listen to his music.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, in all honesty, I don't mind electronic music and such, but it's not really what I listen to a lot of the time.  Sure, I respect the furs and others out there writing all of it, but I don't really think it's affected the mainstream or even the less listened to stuff like the metal I listen to.  So... I donno.  Furries, keep writing, make good music.


----------



## Oryxe (Dec 26, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Furries and Eric, Great Job! Awesome Music!




I lol'd. 

(Tim must be a furry then)


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Dec 30, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Give this man a cookie. Then go listen to his music.



Aww, thanks man. :_)


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Just for yuks, I ran thiss wall of text through the Dialectizer (http://rinkworks.com/dialect/) on the "jive" setting, and this is what I got. Enjoy:

"have ya' noticed how much is beat gots changed da damn face uh beat fo'ever????? Like ah' made some cd, uh a couple artists ah' enjoied offf teh furaffinity beat browser, drew it in mah' car, and turned it down! Preach it loud, bruddah!! Preach it loud, bruddah!! Right on! WE gots tis distintive electronic style dat all wo'ks togeda' and turns haids ah' mean dese artists arent signed some are, but it's frikin happenin' likes u turn back on de transista' and it's all ez lisenin'. Even de heavyest rock and nuestt shit on de transista' sounds so's old...Just wants'ed t'say great job happenin'! Right on! on punchin' commercial in de face! Preach it loud, bruddah!! Preach it loud, bruddah!! Preach it loud, bruddah! not t'brag o' nuthin but I'm real hapi t'be part uh it,,,,,if any uh ya' make teh musik u kin use dis dread t'brag too//"


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

I just looked at Load_Blown's avatar and almost forgot what this thread was about.

I noticed a lot of furs do trance and electronica music, which isn't bad, but there needs to be much more diversity of genres.


----------



## FoothePanda (Dec 30, 2008)

I don't get it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> *I just looked at Load_Blown's avatar and almost forgot what this thread was about.*
> 
> I noticed a lot of furs do trance and electronica music, which isn't bad, but there needs to be much more diversity of genres.



Thank you. It _is_ a very good avatar. 

Also, I think furries don't know how to play instruments which is why they see Fruity Loops and are all leik, "OH, well..fruity loops, I don't need a band to make music!" *Produces sub-average drum 'n' bass/trance/goa trance/house/dubstep (?)* 

I for one, would like very much to see a furry Burzum (Performs all the instruments themselves).

Does anyone know if there are furry gabber/breakcore artists on par with, like, Shitmat?


----------



## Alex Cross (Dec 30, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> I for one, would like very much to see a furry Burzum (Performs all the instruments themselves).



I do, but I'm better at the guitar than anything else. I play bass and do the drums, but it takes a lot of effort to do unless I'm doing a short song.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> I do, but I'm better at the guitar than anything else. I play bass and do the drums, but it takes a lot of effort to do unless I'm doing a short song.



Use a drum machine. That's what Steve Albini did.


----------



## Golse (Dec 30, 2008)

Load_Blown said:


> I for one, would like very much to see a furry Burzum (Performs all the instruments themselves).



That reminds me: has anyone ever attempted a furry Geinoh Yamashirogumi? (a large, collaborative group of non-professional musicians)

Would the Internet make that easier or harder?  Hmm...


----------



## Equium (Dec 30, 2008)

Aden (translation) said:


> _We have a distinctive electronic style that really turns heads._



I wouldn't necessarily agree with this. (Not directed at you, Aden, I'm using your translation for ease. XD)

A lot of furry composition is trance/house or what have you, but a) There are some classical composers out there and b) I don't think it's especially "distinctive". For someone like me, who does not like electronica, it all mushes into one thin pulp of beats and synth noises, so it wouldn't necessarily turn heads in any other manner than a pimped-out Citroen Saxo would, imo.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 30, 2008)

Golse said:


> That reminds me: has anyone ever attempted a furry Geinoh Yamashirogumi? (a large, collaborative group of non-professional musicians)
> 
> Would the Internet make that easier or harder?  Hmm...



I've said it before, and I'll say it again:

_*MULLMUZZLER*_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 30, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I've said it before, and I'll say it again:
> 
> _*MULLMUZZLER*_



what is that a sex act?


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 31, 2008)

No.

And it's surprisingly not furry, either.


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

Is there something wrong with me if I listen to rock.... and the rock I listen to gets further and further back into the past? 5 years ago I started on modern rock, then went to 90's. Now I'm in the late 60's to early early 90's range!

Either way... rock rock on!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

OCAdam said:


> Is there something wrong with me if I listen to rock.... and the rock I listen to gets further and further back into the past? 5 years ago I started on modern rock, then went to 90's. Now I'm in the late 60's to early early 90's range!
> 
> Either way... rock rock on!



You rockist :C 

Broaden your horizons, maaaaaan


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

Oh, I kinda forgot to mention I do listen to VG soundtracks, along with that DnB band Pendulum. Err.... and metal... metal's good too!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

OCAdam said:


> Oh, I kinda forgot to mention I do listen to VG soundtracks, along with that DnB band Pendulum. Err.... and metal... metal's good too!



What about *jazz*? Holy Christ, god forbid a fur pick up a fucking saxophone, forget it. You kids, you don't know what it was like. Just listening to those noiseniks pollute the airwaves with "computer music". *Scoffs and shrugs*


----------



## OCAdam (Dec 31, 2008)

Well, I broke that one a while back! I used to play in my junior high's band, and I played both Alto and Tenor Saxophones! Never did get all that great though... got annoyed at the stupid directors. Doesn't everyone?


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Dec 31, 2008)

OCAdam said:


> Well, I broke that one a while back! I used to play in my junior high's band, and I played both Alto and Tenor Saxophones! Never did get all that great though... got annoyed at the stupid directors. Doesn't everyone?



No, I took keyboard lab.

I'm sure most kids who take saxophone in school don't plan on continuing it past graduation.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 1, 2009)

OCAdam said:


> Is there something wrong with me if I listen to rock.... and the rock I listen to gets further and further back into the past?



There's nothing wrong with that _at all_! I think that in order to fully appreciate the music that you love now, you have to go back and hear where it all came from. There are too many people, especially younger people (which I say having no idea how old you are), who could care less about anything that existed before their own time. People who listen to rock but couldn't name a Beatles song, people who say they love techno but have no idea who Kraftwerk were. I say, educate yourself, and don't necessarily limit yourself to rock. The coolest people I know are the people who have an appreciation for music that covers many different genres and time periods. So keep it up, man. You're doing it right.


----------



## Orion928 (Jan 1, 2009)

... i want to punch commercial in the face...


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 1, 2009)

Sweet, people who DO understand! Although, I haven't gone all the way back to the Beetles ATM, I'm at the Hendrix period of music you could say.  Probably should go a bit further... I seem to be gravitating that way anyways!


----------



## Delphinidae (Jan 1, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Also, I think furries don't know how to play instruments which is why they see Fruity Loops and are all leik, "OH, well..fruity loops, I don't need a band to make music!" *Produces sub-average drum 'n' bass/trance/goa trance/house/dubstep (?)*


Anyone who thinks FL Studio (not FruityLoops anymore) is bad, clearly doesn't know how to handle it and is probably jealous or in denial. Just because you make it on your own, it's still music (if you're good at it).

FL Studio is among the world's leading Digital Audio Workstations, being the *best value* on the market (lifetime free upgrades, plus a low price to begin with). You probably know nothing of this, but the program evolved a lot from the simple thing it was back in the turn of the century.

It's also extremely easy to use, another thing going for it - in fact, _it only has a bad name because a lot of newbies use it to learn_, since it's straightforward. It's used as a teaching tool in certain schools.
After minimal digging I got this for you: http://www.digitalmusicdoctor.com/shootout/shootout_summary.htm
According to that link, FL is the best value when you compare what you get to what you pay. If you believe the charts (I do), the best DAW in existence is Cubase Studio, but that'll be too expensive for me. Sonar deserves an honourable mention as well.

Why is Reason off the charts? It's an overpriced shit, it's extremely difficult to learn and use, the interface is vomit and even the plugins cost an arm and a leg (ReCycle comes to mind for 250 dollars, a feature you essentially get for free inside FL Studio). Yes, I've tried Reason. I didn't even get as far as setting a note before I decided I'm fed up. Most will agree that FL gets the same results quicker and easier, and most professionals will be out poking Cubase Studio anyway and they won't read forums like these.

You play an instrument? Good for you. I won't loathe you because you do (in fact, I could lol at you like "oh, you can't even make a song on your own, you're dependent on other people or hamstrung by recording difficulties"), and I'd kindly expect the same tolerance in return, towards people who work with DAWs. I will admit to not being able to play any instrument (even a piano, the base of all sequencers), but I believe I'm not worth less than you.

-----

Now, back on topic: the original poster threw up something that's nigh impossible to read. I'm glad he enjoys the work of some furry artists, but I wish he spoke English.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 1, 2009)

Delphinidae said:


> Anyone who thinks FL Studio (not FruityLoops anymore) is bad, clearly doesn't know how to handle it and is probably jealous or in denial. Just because you make it on your own, it's still music (if you're good at it).
> 
> FL Studio is among the world's leading Digital Audio Workstations, being the *best value* on the market (lifetime free upgrades, plus a low price to begin with). You probably know nothing of this, but the program evolved a lot from the simple thing it was back in the turn of the century.
> 
> ...



Okay okay 

I'm not knocking Fruity Loops (Which is a much better name in my opinion), it is just that there seem to be an influx of furry musicians operating under the frame of "techno" when they could do industrial stuff, they could make beats, they could do noise & loops. If you are happy with the music you create, more power to you, but it would be nice to see a wide variety of computer music.


----------



## Equium (Jan 1, 2009)

I use Finale PrintMusic. No possibility of techno crap, and an orchestra at my fingertips. Aaaah.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 1, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> There's nothing wrong with that _at all_! I think that in order to fully appreciate the music that you love now, you have to go back and hear where it all came from.



I've kind of never understood this idea, maybe you can elucidate.

I like music. I like modern music (80's-today, generally speaking).

I have listened to a lot of older rock/electronic/etc., and as I tend to dislike it, having done so doesn't make me enjoy what I do like any more than I did previously.

Do I like old punk? Hell no. Classic rock? No, with minor exceptions. 70's era electronic artists? I've never heard one I like.

What's the point in hearing all these older artists, save to consider oneself 'cultured' in the realm of popular music?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 2, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> I've kind of never understood this idea, maybe you can elucidate.
> 
> I like music. I like modern music (80's-today, generally speaking).
> 
> ...



Well, it was just my own opinion that I was expressing. If you've given older music a fair chance and genuinely didn't find anything in it that spoke to you, that's one thing. But more and more it seems like people would just rather not even learn _anything_ about the past, whether it be about music, history, or anything else. There seems to be a mindset among younger people that anything that came before their own era is _automatically_ lame, and it's not even worth bothering to learn the bare essentials about it. So when I hear that someone's making an effort to go beyond just what's out there _now_, it gives me hope, in a weird way.

Opinions change, too, so you may feel differently somewhere down the line. I listen to stuff now that years ago, I *never* could've imagined myself enjoying, and I find that the more I explore, the more I end up liking, and the more I broaden my horizons. I don't do it so I can feel more 'cultured' than someone else, but I'm not gonna lie and say that it isn't a nice by-product lol.

As always, your mileage may vary. ^_^


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 2, 2009)

OCAdam said:


> Sweet, people who DO understand! Although, I haven't gone all the way back to the Beetles ATM, I'm at the Hendrix period of music you could say.  Probably should go a bit further... I seem to be gravitating that way anyways!



That's cool, Hendrix is good. But Led Zeppelin has to be my favorite from that era.


----------



## Alex Cross (Jan 2, 2009)

Well, FL Studio is actually a very organized step sequencer program that doubles as recording software. If you know how to use it, you can produce some professional quality stuff.


----------



## OCAdam (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> That's cool, Hendrix is good. But Led Zeppelin has to be my favorite from that era.


 
Oh yes, how could I forget Led Zepp!? *facepalm* Great band...

Although I'm kinda listening to the Eagles' song Hotel California ATM. Need to find a tab that is specifically able to easily say which is the.... MAIN main guitar for the fun parts...


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Well, it was just my own opinion that I was expressing. If you've given older music a fair chance and genuinely didn't find anything in it that spoke to you, that's one thing. But more and more it seems like people would just rather not even learn _anything_ about the past, whether it be about music, history, or anything else. There seems to be a mindset among younger people that anything that came before their own era is _automatically_ lame, and it's not even worth bothering to learn the bare essentials about it. So when I hear that someone's making an effort to go beyond just what's out there _now_, it gives me hope, in a weird way.



It's just an opinion I hear a lot, it seems to be a prevailing notion. I can understand that, I suppose. Of course, it could also be a veiled attempt by the old guard to make sure the music they grew up enjoying isn't forgotten. I mean hell, 80s hair metal is considered 'classic rock' now. ._. That makes me sad in my place.


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jan 2, 2009)

TakeWalker said:


> It's just an opinion I hear a lot, it seems to be a prevailing notion. I can understand that, I suppose. Of course, it could also be a veiled attempt by the old guard to make sure the music they grew up enjoying isn't forgotten.



That might be something to that lol, at least for some people. But I encourage people to dig back further than just what _I_ personally grew up on. Late '70s and '80s might be _my_ era, but the '60s was before my time, and I've come to love a lot of '60s music.

You can take music out of the equation entirely and just boil it down to this: I feel that if you really love something, you can stand only to benefit by making _some_ kind of effort to know a little bit about its history... even if it's just that you end up being better at Trivial Pursuit lol.


----------



## TakeWalker (Jan 2, 2009)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> You can take music out of the equation entirely and just boil it down to this: I feel that if you really love something, you can stand only to benefit by making _some_ kind of effort to know a little bit about its history... even if it's just that you end up being better at Trivial Pursuit lol.



Now _that_ I can agree with.  Trivial Pursuit is awesome.


----------



## haynari (Jan 9, 2009)

Well I am a furry bassist. I don't play techno. I play like rock, punk, classic and a ton of other stuff. I do enjoy some techno music though. especially daft punk.


----------



## VVhiteWolf (Jan 9, 2009)

You really slapped English in the face on this one. You frickin made it your BITCH.


----------



## Lyxen (Jan 18, 2009)

FL is like the trax makers default, You can make anything you want imagiable, make your own style.....then you can find others to work on the trax with you,, FA is awesome if you want furry sounds,, collab rulez/// .flp me


----------



## Sedit (Jan 18, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> I for one, would like very much to see a furry Burzum (Performs all the instruments themselves).



I do that, actually.  A good chunk of my music even has strong black metal influences.  Though, stylistically it's very different from Burzum.  More like a mix of old school death metal, black metal, and strong gothic textures

I play all my own instruments too.... lead, & rhythm guitar, bass (4 string, and fretless 6-string), keyboards, and vocals.  Only thing I create w/ samples is the drums, since A) I could never afford the monster kit required to satisfy my needs B) I totally lack the skills, and for that matter physical stamina to play the kinda stuff required in this genre (Hell, I can barely get up a flight of stairs these days without sucking wind) and C) Properly micing a live drum kit requires alot of space, time, and specialized equipment I just don't have the room for, let alone afford.

You can hear my stuff here, if you like:
www.myspace.com/nadireclipse


----------



## protocollie (Jan 19, 2009)

there are no furry dance musicians (including myself) who are doing anything innovative in the realm of production or changing the face of anything. In fact I'd be willing to bet money that most of them are actually holding their fans back from current trends and new exciting things happening in dance, lol.

we have some good DJs though - there's a handful who are really doing cool stuff.


----------

